# Purchasing Rustic Furniture



## jameslcastner (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello, I will be living within a half hour of Guadalajara and Tonalá. I'd like recommendations on a store or factory where i can buy reasonably priced pieces of rustic or hacienda looking furniture of good quality. Can anyone speak from experience to this theme? Thank you. James L. Castner


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are an abundance of places. Just walk the streets of Tonala and you will have a lot of cholices of shops where you can have anything made that you might imagine.


----------



## jameslcastner (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi, and thanks. I've been to Tonalá and am concerned with finding a place that has kiln-dried wood, and reliable workmanship. Do you know anyone who has gone to a particular store or factory and had good results? Thank you. James


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ask in the shops and look at what they have on the floor. If you are terribly worried, buy iron or aluminum.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't think you'll find kiln dried pine that they use in Rustico furniture. Even particularly well air dried. I have a lot of it and it doesn't split. Only issue is the drawers don't fit well after awhile but that's easy to fix


----------



## jameslcastner (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

